# Cold war bunker



## Lusker (Oct 16, 2009)

So much to write about this place but im lazy. so let the pictures speak


----------



## hpipe (Oct 16, 2009)

They're speaking pretty loudly to me sir, but not answering my questions - like 'where the hell is this awesome place?' and 'are those consoles for real?'


----------



## Lusker (Oct 16, 2009)

hpipe said:


> They're speaking pretty loudly to me sir, but not answering my questions - like 'where the hell is this awesome place?' and 'are those consoles for real?'



Give me some hours to work on some text


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 16, 2009)

Simply awesome. Is this close to a neighbouring country? Please provide us with more ammuntion in the form of text


----------



## graybags (Oct 16, 2009)

*Nice*

Once again Lusker, awesome pics and subject matter, but as Badoosh says . where is it ?

G


----------



## mexico75 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice shots Lusker, I take it this is a tourist attraction as the powers still on


----------



## steve_o (Oct 17, 2009)

Very cool looking place. looks like a very ong tunnel. amazed at how the radar? screens are still in place. And im wandering what the more modern post cold war PC is doing there?


----------



## Lusker (Oct 17, 2009)

The place is located in Denmark

Heres a little info

Operating room, the so-called 
O-space, was the heart of surveillance, 
and it stands as the Navy left 
it when Stevnsfortet was closed 
in 1999. O-space was fitted 
with equipment that could intercept the Eastern bloc 
radiocommunications, as 
1980s ultramodern 
computers were installed. Yet 
stand desks with round radar screens 
back, and ring binders 
with orders, codes and signals 
is still on the shelves. 
Stevnsfortet is now history, and 
The Cold War is over. The third 
December 1999 thundered the cannon 
last exercise ointment

Little more pictures here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622599838132/


----------



## tommo (Oct 17, 2009)

wicked looking place and some awesome pics


----------



## james.s (Oct 17, 2009)

This is awesome lusker! It's amazing that this is derelict. Great pictures


----------



## Krypton (Oct 17, 2009)

Its like batmans crib!


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 17, 2009)

Thnaks for the added info Lusker. This place has to be one in a million imo. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice Work Lusker, that really is Class.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 17, 2009)

'Kin ell !!!!


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 17, 2009)

Very good indeedy...need to see it Tommo!


----------



## jonney (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome place, what a find...


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 18, 2009)

Very interesting indeed... and good pics to boot!


----------



## aimone (Nov 1, 2009)

Homepage:
http://www.aabne-samlinger.dk/oestsjaellands/koldkrigsmuseum/

Sorry but its in danish, so you will have to use Google translate


----------



## Lusker (Nov 1, 2009)

Tak Aim men jeg behøves ikke hjælp


aimone said:


> Homepage:
> http://www.aabne-samlinger.dk/oestsjaellands/koldkrigsmuseum/
> 
> Sorry but its in danish, so you will have to use Google translate


----------



## aimone (Nov 1, 2009)

Lusker said:


> Tak Aim men jeg behøves ikke hjælp



Er du sikker??


----------



## aimone (Nov 1, 2009)

BTW still loves the pictures Lusker. They have that Old School Feeling


----------

